#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Werken in marokko ....tcm zoekt wegens uitbreiding collega's

## Top Consultancy Morocco

Wil je naar Marokko terugkeren of er voor langere tijd verblijven en ben je op zoek naar een stabiele en uitdagende job naar Europese normen? 
Kom dan werken bij Top Consultancy Marocco Casablanca. 
TCM is een jong en dynamisch bedrijf met hoge ambities. 
Een stabiele en betrouwbare werkomgeving met Nederlands/Belgisch management. 
Bij ons kun je uitgaan van interessante uitdagingen 
en kansen waardoor je dagelijks talent en kennis kunt ontwikkelen. 

Er heerst een open en professionele cultuur met volop ruimte voor persoonlijke inbreng. 
Alsook een gezellige en ontspannen sfeer. 
Tevens is er sprake binnen TCM van een zeer stabiele en betrouwbare werkomgeving naar Europese normen. 

Wij verwachten van onze medewerkers : 
Basis computer skills 
Een uiterst professionele houding, 
Je beheerst de Nederlandse (Vlaams ) taal goed in woord en geschrift 
Je kan goed luisteren en hebt goede sociale en communicatieve vaardigheden 
Daarnaast ben je commercieel ingesteld en je vindt kwaliteit belangrijk 
Ervaring is een plus. 

Wij bieden :
Zeer aantrekkelijke salaris(vast + variabel) met realistische doelstellingen, 
Beide maandelijks uitbetaald. 
Na een proefperiode van 3 maanden een contract van onbepaalde duur 
Zorgverzekering CNSS 
Conform de wetgeving in Marokko. 

Leuke en uitdagende projecten met veel variatie 
We doen agendaplanning en sales. 
Voor het salesteam is ervaring een plus 
Interne training en coaching / zowel individueel als in groepsverband. 
Doorgroei mogelijkheden. 
TCM heeft enkel A- Campagnes 
Dat wil zeggen dat we enkel met gerenommeerde partijen uit Belgi en Nederland samenwerken. 
Spreekt je dit aan of heb je vragen aarzel dan niet en stuur mij een bericht!
Met vriendelijke groeten Top Consultancy Marocco

----------

